
Monetizing adds on HN? - plussed_reader
I had this title appear in the headline feed for new.ycombinator.com:<p>Head of Marketing at SketchDeck – Work from Anywhere in the US (workable.com)<p>You cannot comment on the story, nor upvote it.<p>Is this HN attempting to monetize their viewership?
======
minimaxir
YC startups (and only YC startups) can place job ads on HN.

This has been the case on HN since forever.

~~~
plussed_reader
First time I noticed it; thanks for the info.

~~~
mtmail
For completeness

    
    
       The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded 
       startups. These appear on the front page, but are not 
       stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or comments. 
       They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only 
       one should be on the front page at a time. 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

